# CNC vadība / mehānika >  iekārtas un darbagaldi

## Andrejs

Kā vienmēr - meklēju vienu, atradu citu.
atcerējos Epi un mega virpu  ::  .
Varbūt kādam noder:
http://www.machineseeker.com/cgi-bin...n&searchword=&

----------


## bbarda

kurš tad tādu var nopirkt?

----------

